# New Puppy



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

Some of you may know I've been looking for a new dog, after having had to put my previous dog to sleep several years ago. It's been an interesting search, and I've learned a lot about a variety of breeds and (maybe more importantly) some dog breeders.

This last weekend I brought home my new puppy. He's a dapple black and cream longhaired Mini Dachshund.  After all the looking and learning, I decided to go with the breed I know best. Other than his coloration, this little guy is the same as my previous dog.  I couldn't be happier. 

This is Cody.  He'll be nine weeks old tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

Another pic of Cody


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

Last one for now


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 2, 2013)

*Congrats!*

Cody is adorable. Is he a blue merle? Love the "black eye."


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations on the NEW BABY! He so cute! 

May the toddler and teenage years (months) go quickly and with your house not suffering too much damage.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2013)

He's a cutie pie. I hope he gets as much love as he gives you. There is no limit to it.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2013)

Puppies are just do darn cute, it is hard not to fall in love with all of them.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

Jestjoan said:


> Cody is adorable. Is he a blue merle? Love the "black eye."




Thanks, everyone.

Yes. He is "dapple," the Dachshund equivalent to blue merle in other breeds.   His coloration is black and cream (it's like black and tan, but with lighter tan points.) The dapple overlay pattern causes areas of his black coat to dilute to silver. In Cody's case, he has so much dapple effect, he appears to be silver with black patches. They call that "Reverse Dapple."

What you can't tell in these pictures is that he's only about a foot long. Small, but full of life.  He's a happy puppy. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2013)

He's a keeper, congratulations Dave.


----------



## chellej (Nov 2, 2013)

adorable....congratulations


----------



## JudyH (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't even want another dog, but I want him!  So cute, so small, have fun.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2013)

Such a cute, cute puppy! I've never seen the dapple coloring, but I love it. Dogs truly are Man's best friend. Thanks for sharing the pictures of your new pup!


----------



## JanT (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations, Dave!  So happy for you and happy for your new puppy as I know you will be so good to him.  

We lost our girls 4 and 5 years ago.  We want to get another dog in the future but want to get some traveling done first.  Then dedicate ourselves the way we should to a dog.

Congratulations again!


----------



## heathpack (Nov 2, 2013)

*Cutey Pie!*

Ok, that dog is darn cute.

Now for the serious part:
1.  Keep him skinny skinny skinny
2.  Crate train him so if he ever need "strict crate rest" for a disc problem, he'll be content with it
3.  No jumping onto/off of furniture.  Minimize any impact to the spine.  Even avoid stairs if practical.  "Flat ground, good footing" should be your mantra
4.  Any little limping or relctanace to walk/move, take it seriously.  Crate confine until you can see the vet.  If the vet cannot specifically find an orthopedic problem, assume its the spine. Rest him strictly for 6 weeks
5.  Sometimes back pain is referred to the abdomen- if he seems to have belly pain but no vomiting of diarrhea, consider it might be back pain.  Rest, rest, rest.
6.  Walking is the best form of exercise for a doxie.

H


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Congratulations!  Cody is an awesome looking little puppy.  Best wishes to him and to you.  

(You also have great taste in cars!)

Steve


----------



## Gracey (Nov 2, 2013)

OMGosh that dog is so stinking cute! You should make him your new avatar
I had a long haired daschund for my childhood dog therefore I am very partial to them.  Congratulations!


----------



## jackio (Nov 2, 2013)

He is adorable !  Congratulations.


----------



## Paumavista (Nov 2, 2013)

*Sooo cute!*

I don't want to do the puppy stage ever again......but wow is he cute!

We're planning to look for a dog once we get into our new house next year but it MUST BE an older dog - I really want to KNOW that it is housetrained; is great with kids; and isn't a "runner" (i.e. doesn't need a fence since we'll have a couple acres) on a golf course.  Hope we're able to find what we want but we're in no hurry........


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ok, that dog is darn cute.
> 
> Now for the serious part:
> 1.  Keep him skinny skinny skinny
> ...




Thanks for the great advice, and the compliment. I know you see these guys every day. 

I know the risks of an overweight Doxie. This one will benefit from the lessons I learned the last time around.  The food I've got him on is Natural Balance Bison and Sweet Potato kibble. http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/product.aspx?ProductId=16  He seems to really like it, and it seems a smart choice to keep him lean.  (My two rescue cats I've had for eleven years have been on Natural Balance their entire lives, and they still look and act like kittens.)  No table scraps or high-calorie treats.

He is already crate trained, thanks to the excellent, nurturing breeder. She did great by him.  He sleeps in his crate every night, next to the bed. Close, but not too close, and under control.  Has a quiet toy and a sleeping blanket. He seems fine with it so far.

The running/jumping/stairs has been very limited so far, partially because he's too small to jump off anything yet, and also because I'm not letting him run loose in the house. He's confined to a safe, exercise pen play area during the day while I'm at work, and he's highly supervised when I'm home.  I've been there before with a puppy, and I don't want him eating the furniture or hurting himself. 

We're playing only in the yard right now, since he's smaller than the smallest harness I was able to find. Leash training and walking will come when he's a bit bigger.

I've already scheduled a "well puppy" visit with my Vet, to coincide with the date for his second distemper shot. I'll also have him microchipped the same day.  He'll be neutered when the time his right. This little guy will be with me his entire life, and I want it to be a good, long life for us both. 

Thanks again, everyone, for the encouragement. I'd forgotten how much fun having a well bred puppy can be. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Nov 2, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for the great advice, and the compliment. I know you see these guys every day.
> 
> I know the risks of an overweight Doxie. This one will benefit from the lessons I learned the last time around.  The food I've got him on is Natural Balance Bison and Sweet Potato kibble. http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/product.aspx?ProductId=16  He seems to really like it, and it seems a smart choice to keep him lean.  (My two rescue cats I've had for eleven years have been on Natural Balance their entire lives, and they still look and act like kittens.)  No table scraps or high-calorie treats.
> 
> ...



Ask the vet to put the microchip between his shoulder blades or even lower, more over his thorax.  The metal in the chip can cause an artifact on a MRI should he ever need one.  Extremely unlikely he will ever need an MRI of any structure in this thorax (normal breathing causes MRI motion artifact and degrades image quality) but there's a small chance he might need an MRI someday in his neck (ie if he has a disc problem).  It's always nice if there is not microchip artifact on the MR study.

Doxies are the best. I do indeed see them very frequently in my practice, so it's a good thing I like them. I even have two of the little buggers myself.

It sounds like your guy is off to a great start!

H


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats, Dave.  I'm so happy you have a 4 legged love in your life again.  Nothing better than puppy kisses.

Sue


----------



## siesta (Nov 2, 2013)

falmouth3 said:


> Congrats, Dave.  I'm so happy you have a 4 legged love in your life again.  Nothing better than puppy kisses.
> 
> Sue


Yes, and the soft feet before they turn rough and callous is the best.

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Ask the vet to put the microchip between his shoulder blades or even lower, more over his thorax.  The metal in the chip can cause an artifact on a MRI should he ever need one.  Extremely unlikely he will ever need an MRI of any structure in this thorax (normal breathing causes MRI motion artifact and degrades image quality) but there's a small chance he might need an MRI someday in his neck (ie if he has a disc problem).  It's always nice if there is not microchip artifact on the MR study.
> 
> Doxies are the best. I do indeed see them very frequently in my practice, so it's a good thing I like them. I even have two of the little buggers myself.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I'll definitely go that route. I hadn't considered the location could be a factor.

Any opinion on the food I've chosen? It seems good, but I have no reference other than that label data.

Dave


----------



## siesta (Nov 2, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely go that route. I hadn't considered the location could be a factor.
> 
> Any opinion on the food I've chosen? It seems good, but I have no reference other than that label data.
> 
> Dave


I'm no vet, but we've always used "Natural Choice" dog food. Happy with the inggredient list.


----------



## mrsstats (Nov 2, 2013)

He is so adorable.  Makes me want to get a puppy right now.


----------



## Joyce (Nov 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Once you fall in love with a dog it is difficult to be without one!! Hope your new puppy has a long and healthy life. Get dog insurance. We did and it has come in handy. Better to pay a monthly fee instead of getting socked with a large one. It gives us peace of mind


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 2, 2013)

Joyce said:


> Congratulations! Once you fall in love with a dog it is difficult to be without one!! Hope your new puppy has a long and healthy life. Get dog insurance. We did and it has come in handy. Better to pay a monthly fee instead of getting socked with a large one. It gives us peace of mind




Great idea. I don't think the option existed when I got my last one. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## shagnut (Nov 3, 2013)

Adorable!!!  Most everyone here  knows about Monkey  &  Mater,  my  Pugs.  I  am  now  fostering  a  black &  tan mini long haired  dachshound.  (sp) My  friend Nancy  is  in  the  hospital  (just  out  of  ICU)  so  taking  care  of  Katie Belle!!  I  have  never  seen  so  much  energy!! We  are  falling  in  love  with  her !!  She's not  trained  very  well  but  so  much  mischief!!  Enjoy,  Shaggy


----------



## Stressy (Nov 3, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Some of you may know I've been looking for a new dog, after having had to put my previous dog to sleep several years ago. It's been an interesting search, and I've learned a lot about a variety of breeds and (maybe more importantly) some dog breeders.
> 
> This last weekend I brought home my new puppy. He's a dapple black and cream longhaired Mini Dachshund.  After all the looking and learning, I decided to go with the breed I know best. Other than his coloration, this little guy is the same as my previous dog.  I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...



I read the thread title...and then started to read about you learning about new breeds...and truth be told, my heart sank a little bit. He didn't chose a dachshund? Upon further reading...I felt a great relief. YES! It's a dachshund. He is adorable. Welcome home, Cody!



heathpack said:


> Ok, that dog is darn cute.
> 
> Now for the serious part:
> 1.  Keep him skinny skinny skinny
> ...



And, I just love our resident Vet. Having just spent most of my summer nursing one of mine back from disc surgery, head the advice. You know as well as I know as an owner of dachshunds that these are normal precautions...but I'm often surprised by those who don't know. Education is key. 

Give that new baby a belly rub for me. CONGRATS!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 3, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Adorable!!!  Most everyone here  knows about Monkey  &  Mater,  my  Pugs.  I  am  now  fostering  a  black &  tan mini long haired  dachshound.  (sp) My  friend Nancy  is  in  the  hospital  (just  out  of  ICU)  so  taking  care  of  Katie Belle!!  I  have  never  seen  so  much  energy!! We  are  falling  in  love  with  her !!  She's not  trained  very  well  but  so  much  mischief!!  Enjoy,  Shaggy




Yep, that sounds just like them. 

I think of a typical Mini Dachshund as "The Great Insinuator." They will easily and cleverly insinuate themselves into your lives (to do whatever you want to do, as long as they're included), between you and your spouse when you're cuddled on the couch (so they can get their share of the cuddling), and completely into your heart (because the unconditional love they feel for their humans is unparalleled in the universe.)  

They are a great big dog packed into a tiny little body. Completely unaware of their size, they have a huge heart filled with love. They are tenacious, fiercely independent, and totally committed to the task at hand. When they're good they're very good.  And when they're bad, they're so adorable, you can't be angry at them for long.  Everything that makes them into a fantastic hunting dog also makes them incredible pets. 

It's probably obvious that I am absolutely gobsmacked over them, and especially this little guy of mine. Anyone who is seeking a remarkable pet should look closely at this breed. They're completely amazing. 

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 3, 2013)

This seems to be a reasonable website to gauge the quality of dog food. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 3, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> This seems to be a reasonable website to gauge the quality of dog food. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/



Thanks, Doug. I had read that site when I was shopping for a diet to put Cody on. My search was targeted between what is a good daily diet suitable for a Dachshund, and what is readily available in my town. I didn't want to get him locked into a highly specialized food that may be hard to find.  The food I picked is easily obtained, and seemed better nutritionally than a lot of stuff on the market.  But there are SO many choices on the market these days, it was an interesting experience to research what is available.  I'm happy with what I selected, but I don't know if there is something better.  I'll be having this conversation with my Vet when I take Cody in for his first visit in a few weeks.

Dave


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.petinsurancereview.com/dog.asp

Our girls are very happily Embraced.


----------



## Joyce (Nov 3, 2013)

That is the one I use too. Good feedback and costumer relations.


----------



## Kel (Nov 3, 2013)

What a cutie patootie.  Puppies are so much fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 4, 2013)

I just love dogs, and you have such a sweet little guy there.  How adorable.
We've had shorthair pointers our whole married life and I always think maybe we should stop after we lose our current dog so it will be easier to travel, but somehow that never seems to work.  Once I see those puppies, I'm a gonner.

Isn't it amazing how cute and sweet they are, yet if you really think about it, they have you wrapped around their little dew claws.

Congratulations~!


----------



## sun&fun (Nov 4, 2013)

I am totally smitten with your little Cody. He's adorable!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 4, 2013)

He is so cute Dave.  I've never seen such markings on a Doxy . . . he's actually beautiful not "just" cute!  Congrats on your new friend Cody!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 4, 2013)

Stressy said:


> <<SNIPPED>>
> 
> And, I just love our resident Vet.



Not to hijack the thread but yes, I really appreciated the advice when we were fostering Aaron the Gordon Setter earlier this year!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, this is such a happy thread!  Congratulations on the new addition to your family - Cody is simply adorable.


----------



## siesta (Nov 4, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Great idea. I don't think the option existed when I got my last one. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


we use petplan, it seems to be one of the best.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2013)

Evidence is here that there is NOTHING cuter than a speckled puppy!


----------



## geekette (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats to you both!  What a handsome puppy and lucky to get a dad like you.

many  happy wags!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2013)

You guys are making me feel great. Thank you! Cody is capturing hearts everywhere I've shared his image. And he's even cuter in person, if that's even possible. His personality matches his remarkable coloration.  I'm smitten, let me tell you! 

He and my 11 year old male cat Simon are becoming fast friends, too. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 5, 2013)

Simon seems to be thinking, "Oh brother, now what did he bring home?!"

Interesting that in the last photo, his little paws and nose area seem more of a tan.  Beautiful markings.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> You guys are making me feel great. Thank you! Cody is capturing hearts everywhere I've shared his image. And he's even cuter in person, if that's even possible. His personality matches his remarkable coloration. I'm smitten, let me tell you!
> 
> He and my 11 year old male cat Simon are becoming fast friends, too.
> 
> Dave


I am so happy for you to have a new puppy again and he is so cute.  Nice to know that your old cat Simon is becoming his best friend too. Dogs and cats can be best friends as we have experienced that too with our little dog and several cats. Our little dog didn't know any better than that she was a cat. She would wiggle her tail at cats on the street but not at dogs in the park or on the beach.

I agree with heathpack that nothing is better than walking your little dog and they love it and to keep them thin. Our little dog was because we walked her a lot and fed her organic fruit, veggies and meat, chicken or salmon that we ate ourselves and she loved eggs or yogurt with berries too and it kept her healthy for many years. We bought the Wysong diet so she had the proper nutrition that she needed but their products have changed so much since our little dog died so I cannot comment on it anymore. Wysong recommended feeding pets people food too so we didn't feel guilty about it but no cookies or icecream that we shouldn't have either.  

There are so many new quality brands out now to choose from so pets should stay healthier longer today. You will need a pet-sitter now when you travel again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2013)

Because the grow and change so fast, something you might consider doing is taking frequent pictures with the puppy in a similar position. We started out taking daily pictures when our puppies where very young, eventually changing to weekly when they weren't growing as fast and now take a picture once a month. Put into an album and watched as a slide show it's amazing to watch how quickly they change.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Because the grow and change so fast, something you might consider doing is taking frequent pictures with the puppy in a similar position. We started out taking daily pictures when our puppies where very young, eventually changing to weekly when they weren't growing as fast and now take a picture once a month. Put into an album and watched as a slide show it's amazing to watch how quickly they change.


I always look at your pictures, Doug.  Do you have a link on Smugmug to show us here?  They are so cute and SO VERY spoiled.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2013)

iconnections said:


> I always look at your pictures, Doug.  Do you have a link on Smugmug to show us here?  They are so cute and SO VERY spoiled.



Yes they are spoiled little puppies. Daily/weekly/monthly pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Pets/Mr-Mac-and-Miss-Molly-daily/29141511_vgH5Gd and regular pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Pets/Puppy-pics/28337007_GqX8Sv

It's amazing how much a puppy can change in those first few months. At 8 months they're pretty much full grown in size but they still have the puppy brain that gets them into trouble.


----------



## kwindham (Nov 6, 2013)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool looking pup. Congrats


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 7, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Yes they are spoiled little puppies. Daily/weekly/monthly pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Pets/Mr-Mac-and-Miss-Molly-daily/29141511_vgH5Gd and regular pics http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Pets/Puppy-pics/28337007_GqX8Sv
> 
> It's amazing how much a puppy can change in those first few months. At 8 months they're pretty much full grown in size but they still have the puppy brain that gets them into trouble.


Thank you so much for sharing.  I feel that it is a great idea to have for later as a memory.   

This may be an idea for the OP of this thread too to take many pictures and make an album too all in one place for later or sharing with family and friends.

I wished I could do it all over again but most of our pets were living before the age of the digital camera so we have lost most of our memories of our first two dogs and cats except in our heart. I will never forget anyone of them and I may find the pictures yet one day, I hope. They are in several boxes somewhere in this house but where?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 7, 2013)

iconnections said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.  I feel that it is a great idea to have for later as a memory.
> 
> This may be an idea for the OP of this thread too to take many pictures and make an album too all in one place for later or sharing with family and friends.
> 
> I wished I could do it all over again but most of our pets were living before the age of the digital camera so we have lost most of our memories of our first two dogs and cats except in our heart. I will never forget anyone of them and I may find the pictures yet one day, I hope. They are in several boxes somewhere in this house but where?




I agree with all of you about this.  I already have an album of Cody pictures on my Facebook page, and a collection on my computer, starting from the day he was born, up to yesterday. I've only had him at home a week and a half, and I already have about forty pictures of him. There will be no lack of pictures of this handsome little guy, including posed "stacked" images to show his relative size as he grows.  I keep reminding myself he'll never be this small again. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2013)

*Latest images of Cody*

My puppy, "Cody McPaddlefeet," turned 15 weeks old today. He's growing fast, getting bigger every day, but the cuteness remains. Here are three pix from this weekend. 

Dave

P.S.  Caption of this pic:  "I want a bone, and a ball, and a fire hydrant, and a…"


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2013)

Cody at 15 weeks, pic 2.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2013)

Cody at 15 weeks, pic 3.

He's as friendly as he is cute.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 16, 2013)

What a CUTIE! I am so glad you posted new pictures because I missed this thread.

Happy wags!

elaine


----------



## shagnut (Dec 16, 2013)

Katie Belle is now a permanent member of our family.  Unfortunatly , Nancy died.  She was a friend who I helped get thru breast cancer but this time I could not help except to take Katie Belle.  She was so happy that I took her. I think it helped her to know I had her and that she would be taken care of.  Altho she couldn't talk I told her I had her and was this what she wanted. She smiled and nodded her head Yes.  I needed Katie like a hole in the wall but she quickly became part of the family.  In fact, all 3 of "my girls" are sleeping in Kelli's bed right now.  Cody is just adorable.  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 16, 2013)

Cody is adorable.  I have never seen such markings on a doxie before!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 16, 2013)

shagnut said:


> Katie Belle is now a permanent member of our family.  Unfortunatly , Nancy died.  She was a friend who I helped get thru breast cancer but this time I could not help except to take Katie Belle.  She was so happy that I took her. I think it helped her to know I had her and that she would be taken care of.  Altho she couldn't talk I told her I had her and was this what she wanted. She smiled and nodded her head Yes.  I needed Katie like a hole in the wall but she quickly became part of the family.  In fact, all 3 of "my girls" are sleeping in Kelli's bed right now.  Cody is just adorable.  shaggy



Shaggy so sorry to hear that your friend died.  Nancy was fortunate to have your friendship and to know you'd take care of her beloved Katie Belle.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 16, 2013)

Adorable.  Nice pictures of your sweet puppy.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so envious.  Tandy was my last pooch (Oct 2011) and I still miss her every day.  We want to sell the house and go condo which we feel is not the place to raise another Dalmatian.  Everyone with a backyard needs a dog.

Enjoy your New baby.

Brian


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I'm so envious.  Tandy was my last pooch (Oct 2011) and I still miss her every day.  We want to sell the house and go condo which we feel is not the place to raise another Dalmatian.  Brian



Brian, you NEED another dog. Maybe not a Dalmatian, and not to replace your beloved Tandy. She was irreplaceable, but if you were able to ask her, she'd say that a dog lover needs a dog to be complete. She would want you to have a companion.

I was able to go almost a year after our last one crossed the bridge, but found myself making friends with every one that passed the house- or we encountered on a walk. I caught myself browsing the postings from pet adoption or rescue shelters. Even www.petfinder.com/ I was able to rescue an adult Lowchen. IzzyBear is my inseparable shadow. Trouble is having another dog makes vacationing darn inconvenient.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> <snip>Trouble is having another dog makes vacationing darn inconvenient.
> 
> Jim



There's the dilemma...lost our older dog a couple of years ago and the younger one really misses the companionship.  We have plenty of room for dogs with the acreage, and we'd love to get another pup, but it just makes it more challenging to go off and really travel with early retirement.  No way I'd leave my dogs with a boarding house for 3 weeks or so, nor want to pay a housesitter all that time. I guess we just have to limit ourselves to shorter trips.  

Dave, Cody is adorable and thanks for posting updated pics.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks, everyone.  He's quickly becoming the light of my life. And it's really funny - every single person who sees his picture describes him as "cute." Not handsome, not pretty, not weird, but "cute."  It's kind of amusing, because they're absolutely right - he is. 

Dave


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2013)

Awwww.  Cody is So cute.
I used to have a beautiful miniature dachshund.
Most loyal dog I have ever owned.
She was with me for 18 years.
I wish I could say she was well behaved but she had me totally trained instead.  :hysterical:

Your pictures are making me want a dog again but I'm not sure my two huge cats would welcome a doggie into their world.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Awwww.  Cody is So cute.
> I used to have a beautiful miniature dachshund.
> Most loyal dog I have ever owned.
> She was with me for 18 years.
> ...




If you have room in your life, I can promise that a puppy will give you a reason to get off the couch, a reason to go for a walk, a reason to shop for fun play toys, a reason to care about proper health and nutrition for you both, a reason to meet new people on the street and in your neighborhood, and the best part:  Puppy kisses, snuggles, and unconditional love. I swore after I had to let my last one go at the end of his life that I'd never have another.  And here I am, four years later, proudly smitten by this little bag of energy.  He's a great addition to the chaos of my world, and I couldn't be happier.

As for your two big cats:  I have two sibling cats I adopted as kittens 11 years ago from a local animal rescue group. One wants nothing to do with Cody other than the occasional nose-touch in passing. The other one romps and plays with him, as if they were both puppies.  I think he remembers the dog he used to play with.  It's amazing to see them sleeping together in an exhausted heap after chasing each other all over the house. Cody had never seen cats when I brought him home - but he's made a fine adjustment in a very short time.  

Dave


----------



## momeason (Dec 17, 2013)

muranojo said:


> There's the dilemma...lost our older dog a couple of years ago and the younger one really misses the companionship.  We have plenty of room for dogs with the acreage, and we'd love to get another pup, but it just makes it more challenging to go off and really travel with early retirement.  No way I'd leave my dogs with a boarding house for 3 weeks or so, nor want to pay a housesitter all that time. I guess we just have to limit ourselves to shorter trips.


There is a wonderful site called housecarers.com. There are plenty of pet sitters willing to come stay in your home for a few weeks. Normally, there is no charge for the service. References are available. This allows the sitters to experience new places and have a nice home to stay in. Housesitters have to pay a fee to join the site. People who need sitters do not have to pay a fee.

I met a couple this summer who came to stay with us for a few days in between house sits. They are retired and travel around the country house and pet sitting. Usually they stay in a home for weeks or months at a time. They do not charge you and you do not charge them. Usually they will arrive a day or two in advance to get comfortable with your pets.
Here is the address of Joan who came to visit us. Joan@JoanProut.com.
Tell her Sherry from the coast of NC sent you.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 17, 2013)

momeason said:


> There is a wonderful site called housecarers.com. There are plenty of pet sitters willing to come stay in your home for a few weeks. Normally, there is no charge for the service. References are available. This allows the sitters to experience new places and have a nice home to stay in. Housesitters have to pay a fee to join the site. People who need sitters do not have to pay a fee.
> 
> I met a couple this summer who came to stay with us for a few days in between house sits. They are retired and travel around the country house and pet sitting. Usually they stay in a home for weeks or months at a time. They do not charge you and you do not charge them. Usually they will arrive a day or two in advance to get comfortable with your pets.
> Here is the address of Joan who came to visit us. Joan@JoanProut.com.
> Tell her Sherry from the coast of NC sent you.



Wow, this is great and I'd never heard of it before.  In all honesty, I'd be a bit nervous about leaving 'strangers' in our house & to care for the dog, so I guess it takes a bit of trust on both sides.  And I see there are references.
I will check it out, and thanks for the tip.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 18, 2013)

I had not heard of 'housecarers' prior to this post. It looks interesting. I'm just curious how the owners of the site make any money from doing it?


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2014)

Time flies so fast! Cody is 8 months old today.  He's growing fast, and becoming a fine dog.  Gentle, friendly, full of energy - he's a dynamic dog.  I'm very pleased with how he's turning out.

Here is today's portrait. He's a keeper. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the picture of your dog, Cody.  You are so lucky to have such a fine and good looking dog and he is lucky to live in your home and be his owner.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 3, 2014)

He's pretty darn cute.  Dogs are one of our greatest gifts, IMO.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2014)

Ignore this duplicate post, and read the next one.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2014)

This is what I tried to post:

My great dog Cody, a not-so-Mini Dachshund who will be ten months old tomorrow, had a little adventure today, and showed he knows what his heritage is. This afternoon my sister caught him nosing around a mounded area of the back yard, where some rotting trees had been removed a long time ago. The stumps were ground up, but that part of the yard still doesn't grow grass very well. Awhile later he started digging like CRAZY, and the dirt was FLYING! Thinking he was just being a dog, and knowing he couldn't hurt anything there, she let him continue, and stepped back into the house, until she heard a high pitched squeal. She ran back outside, and Cody was down in the main part of the grass, nosing around something. He was lunging and nosing at it, as if trying to make it move so he could chase it. Thinking he'd caught a mole or mouse, sis went over to look closer. Cody had dug up a rabbit burrow, and he had a tiny baby bunny scared out of its wits. The bunny was only a few inches long, so couldn't have been very old. While my sister distracted Cody, the bunny got away, apparently unhurt, and it wasn't seen again. I can't be mad at Cody, because he was doing what Doxies were bred to do. So I gave him high praise and a treat. Hopefully, the backyard bunnies will take it as a warning, and move someplace else.  

Dave


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, it's nice to know Cody isn't just eye candy for the Doxie girls -- he can bring home the bacon (bunny?), too.  What a cutie!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2014)

sun&fun said:


> Well, it's nice to know Cody isn't just eye candy for the Doxie girls -- he can bring home the bacon (bunny?), too.  What a cutie!



LOL! Right.  Although his opportunity of being a Doxie baby daddy will never happen. I had him neutered several months ago. He's beautiful and is purebred, but is too large to be a real Mini, and not large enough to be a Standard. So he will forever be a puppy.  He's happy, has no idea what he lost, and I don't have to worry about paying Puppy Support... 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 2, 2014)

*Cody is a Year Old!!*

For those who have been wondering, the time has flown, and my amazing boy Cody is 1 year old today.  He's a great dog, and I couldn't be happier.  Here's a new picture of him, taken this afternoon. 

Dave


----------



## presley (Sep 2, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> For those who have been wondering, the time has flown, and my amazing boy Cody is 1 year old today.  He's a great dog, and I couldn't be happier.  Here's a new picture of him, taken this afternoon.
> 
> Dave



He is so cute.  He looks really soft and cuddly, too.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Happy Birthday, Cody!*

I looked at all your old pictures again.  Time goes way too fast but that is the same for children.


----------



## RichardL (Sep 2, 2014)

*Puppies*

Great looking doggie and I wish you the best.  In a year or two, I would recommend you get him a playmate.  Everyday we get so much happiness from both our small dogs that I am grateful that I overcame any fear of our 1st dog not getting used to a second smaller dog my wife wanted.  We feel so much like a large happy family.

I am pleased that you shared


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 2, 2014)

He isn't spoiled by any chance, is he?   

Cute, cute.


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2015)

Cody is all grown up now, at just over a year and a half old.  He has become a wonderful young adult, and is a credit to the breeder who did such a great job. I'm really happy having him in my home.

Happy enough that tomorrow, I'm bringing home a buddy for him.  He's by himself all day, and I think he deserves a canine playmate buddy.  (My 13 year old male cat tries his best, but he just can't keep up.)  Cody's parents have had a new litter, and I'm adopting his little brother from this new litter.  I'll post pictures of the new boy later on.  He's not a dapple, like Cody, but he's an adorable little guy.

For now, I thought it was time to show everyone who followed this thread how my beautiful puppy turned out.  I couldn't be any happier with him. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 9, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Cody is all grown up now, at just over a year and a half old.  He has become a wonderful young adult, and is a credit to the breeder who did such a great job. I'm really happy having him in my home.
> 
> Happy enough that tomorrow, I'm bringing home a buddy for him.  He's by himself all day, and I think he deserves a canine playmate buddy.  (My 13 year old male cat tries his best, but he just can't keep up.)  Cody's parents have had a new litter, and I'm adopting his little brother from this new litter.  I'll post pictures of the new boy later on.  He's not a dapple, like Cody, but he's an adorable little guy.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful dog and he looks so at home in his chair but interested too in what you were doing when taking his picture.  It will be so nice for him to have a young buddy to play with but it is always hard to leave them when you go on vacation.  You must have a very good pet sitter, Dave.

We did but when our last cat died, we decided to have no more pets because we were always worrying about them anyway and even about our koi in the pond.  They live longer than dogs and cats and one even lived to over 30 years old.  They all have a special place in our heart and especially Taffy as he was our very last pet.


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2015)

iconnections said:


> What a beautiful dog and he looks so at home in his chair but interested too in what you were doing when taking his picture.  It will be so nice for him to have a young buddy to play with but it is always hard to leave them when you go on vacation.  You must have a very good pet sitter, Dave.
> 
> We did but when our last cat died, we decided to have no more pets because we were always worrying about them anyway and even about our koi in the pond.  They live longer than dogs and cats and one even lived to over 30 years old.  They all have a special place in our heart and especially Taffy as he was our very last pet.



Thanks, Emmy.  My sister stays at my home when we go away.  She was living with us when Cody came along, and he grew up with her around all day, so he knows her very well.  She's staying here tonight, in fact, so she'll be here tomorrow when we bring the new puppy home. She's already getting her "puppy whisperer" skills ready. 

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2015)

He's a"dog"able! Glad he has made your life so happy. A great idea to give him companionship. I have had doubles and only once had a single dog and it's much better for them to have a friend to hang out with. They are social animals and need to be with their pack. (Just hope they don't fight). Good luck! Animals make our lives so much better! I miss my dogs and someday if and when I retire I hope to get at least one dog.


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> He's a"dog"able! Glad he has made your life so happy. A great idea to give him companionship. I have had doubles and only once had a single dog and it's much better for them to have a friend to hang out with. They are social animals and need to be with their pack. (Just hope they don't fight). Good luck! Animals make our lives so much better! I miss my dogs and someday if and when I retire I hope to get at least one dog.




Thanks! I know Cody wants a friend around, and there won't be any fighting - he's a pretty gentle dog.  Now that he's a well-mannered, reasonably well-trained member of the family, getting him a friend is the right move to make.  I'm hoping the new puppy will give Cody a way to use up his doggie energy, by having another who speaks his own language.  As I said, my male cat tries to play, but it's tough - Cody is too much dog, and the cat isn't doggie enough. 

Dave


----------



## Zac495 (May 9, 2015)

I'm in love with your dog!!!!


----------



## heathpack (May 9, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Cody is all grown up now, at just over a year and a half old.  He has become a wonderful young adult, and is a credit to the breeder who did such a great job. I'm really happy having him in my home.
> 
> Happy enough that tomorrow, I'm bringing home a buddy for him.  He's by himself all day, and I think he deserves a canine playmate buddy.  (My 13 year old male cat tries his best, but he just can't keep up.)  Cody's parents have had a new litter, and I'm adopting his little brother from this new litter.  I'll post pictures of the new boy later on.  He's not a dapple, like Cody, but he's an adorable little guy.
> 
> ...



  

Nice!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 9, 2015)

Cody is beautiful . . . and lucky to be having a playmate coming soon!


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

Zac495 said:


> I'm in love with your dog!!!!



Thanks, Ellen! He's really a looker. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

heathpack said:


> Nice!




Thank you! Coming from you, that means a lot.   Cody has been raised with ZERO table food, only quality dog food in measured quantities, and with a regular daily schedule. He's turned out great.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> Cody is beautiful . . . and lucky to be having a playmate coming soon!



Thanks, Yvonne! He is a striking-looking dog, that's for sure.  He turns heads everywhere. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

*New puppy is here!*

So today we brought home Cody's new brother, an eight-week-old Black & Cream boy we've named Kona. He's a full brother to Cody, but from a new litter.  He's a total sweetheart, and after a bit of getting his bearings, he settled down remarkably fast. I think he'll be a fine companion for Cody, once the commotion wears off..

Cody, on the other hand, isn't quite sure what to make of the puppy.  He's interested, curious, but a bit intimidated, I think.  No aggression or anything, but there is a lot of "What IS this??" kind of interaction. We're giving both dogs lots of affection, but Cody is getting the bigger amount.

For starters, here's a picture of little Kona.  

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> So today we brought home Cody's new brother, an eight-week-old Black & Cream boy we've named Kona. He's a full brother to Cody, but from a new litter.  He's a total sweetheart, and after a bit of getting his bearings, he settled down remarkably fast. I think he'll be a fine companion for Cody, once the commotion wears off..
> 
> Cody, on the other hand, isn't quite sure what to make of the puppy.  He's interested, curious, but a bit intimidated, I think.  No aggression or anything, but there is a lot of "What IS this??" kind of interaction. We're giving both dogs lots of affection, but Cody is getting the bigger amount.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness.  I don't think he could be any cuter!  Smooches to the pooches!


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> Oh my goodness.  I don't think he could be any cuter!  Smooches to the pooches!




LOL!  Thanks!!

Dave


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2015)

Those dogs are freakin cute!

We just started taking our mini doxie sailing.  She's on her 2nd trip with us right now.  It's going surprisingly well.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

heathpack said:


> Those dogs are freakin cute!
> 
> We just started taking our mini doxie sailing.  She's on her 2nd trip with us right now.  It's going surprisingly well.



Thanks! I'm really happy with them both.  I hope Kona turns out to be as easy to work with as Cody is. Consistency in treatment is everything.  We're off to a good start - right now they're sleeping in their separate crates, facing each other, so they can see each other, but in their own space. No crying from the puppy, and things are quiet all around. 

Sailing with my dogs would be so much fun! I used to own a Catalina 27 when I lived in San Diego, and I really miss it.  Someday!! 

Dave


----------



## Stressy (May 10, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> So today we brought home Cody's new brother, an eight-week-old Black & Cream boy we've named Kona. He's a full brother to Cody, but from a new litter.  He's a total sweetheart, and after a bit of getting his bearings, he settled down remarkably fast. I think he'll be a fine companion for Cody, once the commotion wears off..
> 
> Cody, on the other hand, isn't quite sure what to make of the puppy.  He's interested, curious, but a bit intimidated, I think.  No aggression or anything, but there is a lot of "What IS this??" kind of interaction. We're giving both dogs lots of affection, but Cody is getting the bigger amount.
> 
> ...



Opened your picture and said this out loud, "Oh Gah! STOP! You. Are. Killing. Me! with cuteness of course 

I've got two smooths (wash and wear, I call them...less grooming)  but your LH's are just gorgeous. And if they have the temperament to match, you are one lucky guy!

Congrats...I knew when you started your search you would revert back to dachshunds. I just knew it. Once bitten...there is no way out.


----------



## taffy19 (May 10, 2015)

What a cute puppy and I love the name Kona too, Dave.

Dogs love to go on a sailing boat or to be in a dinghy and go ashore for a walk and potty break.  They love to be with their human companions wherever that may be so the same for travel trailers or a motor home when you travel that way.

Not so with cats unless you start them off immediately after they are born but still only in an environment they get to know like the same boat or motor home.   Dogs don't care when you are with them.  They are just so loyal.


----------



## sun&fun (May 10, 2015)

Kona is a kutie!  I'm sure the boys will be BFFs in no time. One is fun, two are a joy.


----------



## Zac495 (May 10, 2015)

Which puppy dog is cuter? Oh my gosh! They are both so stinking adorable I can't stand it. Can I come over??? Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2015)

Fun with dachshund ears, the nautical
version:


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

Stressy said:


> Opened your picture and said this out loud, "Oh Gah! STOP! You. Are. Killing. Me! with cuteness of course
> 
> I've got two smooths (wash and wear, I call them...less grooming)  but your LH's are just gorgeous. And if they have the temperament to match, you are one lucky guy!
> 
> Congrats...I knew when you started your search you would revert back to dachshunds. I just knew it. Once bitten...there is no way out.




LOL!  Glad you liked the picture.  I'll post more pictures of Kona, and hopefully one of the two dogs together, as soon as I can get a decent shot. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

sun&fun said:


> Kona is a kutie!  I'm sure the boys will be BFFs in no time. One is fun, two are a joy.



Thank you!  This morning so far has gone well.  Trying to get them to interact more. Kona is pushing the envelope because he wants to play.  Cody is still a bit unsure of things, but he's better today. Meal time was a bit of a challenge - two different foods, who eats what, can the puppy finish before Cody tries to eat all his food - you know, the usual sibling kind of thing. It'll sort itself out soon enough. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

Zac495 said:


> Which puppy dog is cuter? Oh my gosh! They are both so stinking adorable I can't stand it. Can I come over??? Congrats on your new baby!!!




Thank you, Ellen. It's going to be a fun Summer!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

heathpack said:


> Fun with dachshund ears, the nautical
> version:





Radar!! I love the dog life jacket. It's like they have a handle. 

Dave


----------



## ilene13 (May 10, 2015)

Dave the dogs are adorable.  I have a Yorkie.  My breeder not only crate trains them but also litter box trains them, so no walking in our harsh winters!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Dave the dogs are adorable.  I have a Yorkie.  My breeder not only crate trains them but also litter box trains them, so no walking in our harsh winters!!



Thanks! I've heard about litter box training, but never tried it. My sister in law breeds/raises Jack Russell Terriers (Parson Russells, actually.)  She says people use a litter pan with wood stove pellets, instead of cat litter. She says it works for them. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (May 10, 2015)

Congrats to the proud 'Dad'!   They're both adorable.


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2015)

Cody and Kona have been together two weeks now.  They've sorted out their curiosities, and have each decided the other is pretty cool.  They're starting to do everything together now.  I'm really happy, and I think they are too.

I took this picture this afternoon.  Kona was 10 weeks old yesterday.  Cody will be 21 months old next week. They're going to be a great team. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2015)

Cute picture and they are best buddies already!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 27, 2015)

September will be too late to see Lake Oklahoma. But enjoy your trip.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Cody and Kona have been together two weeks now.  They've sorted out their curiosities, and have each decided the other is pretty cool.  They're starting to do everything together now.  I'm really happy, and I think they are too.
> 
> I took this picture this afternoon.  Kona was 10 weeks old yesterday.  Cody will be 21 months old next week. They're going to be a great team.
> 
> Dave



They are so cute.  Thanks for sharing a photo of the two of them together.


----------



## heathpack (May 27, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Cody and Kona have been together two weeks now.  They've sorted out their curiosities, and have each decided the other is pretty cool.  They're starting to do everything together now.  I'm really happy, and I think they are too.
> 
> I took this picture this afternoon.  Kona was 10 weeks old yesterday.  Cody will be 21 months old next week. They're going to be a great team.
> 
> Dave



OMG.  Cutie pies.


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2015)

Thanks, Von and Emmy! They really are great to have around.  

I offered a rawhide chew stick, and got some serious attention from them. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2015)

My favorite picture of all, so far.  Cody and Kona are full brothers (same parents, different litters.) They're starting to act a lot alike, and Kona is learning from Cody how to be a great family member. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2015)

heathpack said:


> OMG.  Cutie pies.




Thanks! Kona went to the Vet today for his second puppy shot, and a well-puppy check.  All his parts are in the right places, strong heartbeat, both testicles in the right place (unlike Cody had), no worms, fleas, or other critters, and he got a very good report from the Vet.  I'm very happy to hear all that. Thumbs up!

Dave


----------



## Stressy (May 28, 2015)

I'm gone! The V neck markings! I'm just gone. Keep posting pics and updates!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2016)

For those of you who may be wondering...

Cody and Kona are doing great!  Cody is 28 months old now, and his little brother Kona is 10 months old.  Both are pretty well grown now, with Kona being just a little smaller than Cody.  I expect they'll both be about the same size when Kona is done growing.  Vet says they're perfectly healthy, and they are inseparable best buddies.  This has worked out beautifully.  I'm as happy as they are. 

Here's a picture taken yesterday.

Dave


----------



## silentg (Jan 5, 2016)

I am not familiar with this breed of dog is it a dauchund mixed wth another breed?


----------



## heathpack (Jan 5, 2016)

Cuties!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 5, 2016)

I love seeing these updated photos!  How adorable, and they certainly look spoiled, what with being up on cushions or on the leather furniture.  (We were guilty as well.  Lost my German Shorthair this past July and I still miss her.)


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2016)

silentg said:


> I am not familiar with this breed of dog is it a dauchund mixed wth another breed?



These are purebred Longhaired Miniature Dachshunds. Dachshunds come in three coat types - the most thought of is the smooth coat classic "wiener dog" everyone knows.  But the breed also comes in longhaired and wire-haired varieties. 

You can think of a longhaired as looking kind of like an Irish Setter, with REALLY short legs.   The wire-haired variety resembles a Schnauzer type dog, with the rough broken coat and classic bearded chin. They can be many different colors, virtually everything from white to solid black.  My two are a black and cream, and a dapple black and cream.  Dapple in Dachshunds is the same genetically as blue merle in other breeds. Coincidentally, my two are full brothers, born to the same parents, in litters eighteen months apart.

All three types are classic Dachshund underneath it all.  As the old joke goes:  They're half-a-dog high and a dog-and-a-half long. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2016)

heathpack said:


> Cuties!




Thanks!  I hope you'd approve - both boys have a distinctive waistline. 

Dave


----------



## Stressy (Jan 5, 2016)

THIS is just what I needed tonight. Kona is a heart stealer. Love the update!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I love seeing these updated photos!  How adorable, and they certainly look spoiled, what with being up on cushions or on the leather furniture.  (We were guilty as well.  Lost my German Shorthair this past July and I still miss her.)




Thanks!  I wanted to share because everyone was so taken with Cody when all this started a couple of years ago. 

Not spoiled so much, but certainly well-loved and "privileged." There are very strict rules in the house, but great rewards for good behavior. They haven't suffered for living wth us. 

And the leather isn't anything fancy - its from Ikea. This is the family room where we all hang out. The dogs are only allowed up when we're home to supervise.  This kind of stuff could easily become a big chew toy. 

Dave


----------



## Stressy (Jan 5, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks!  I hope you'd approve - both boys have a distinctive waistline.
> 
> Dave



Spoken like a good dachshund daddy. 

(Not heathpack but a fellow dachshund owner)


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 5, 2016)

Stressy said:


> Spoken like a good dachshund daddy.
> 
> (Not heathpack but a fellow dachshund owner)




HAHAHA! Then you know exactly what I'm talking about.  So easy for them to get overweight, and I won't go there again. (My last Doxie was too fat for his own good.)  These guys eat great food in strictly measured portions, and no table scraps. It's working. 

Dave


----------



## silentg (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I like dogs but not an expert on breeds. My DD has a pug. For some reason duchsunds do not like him at all. When we have gone to the dog park they get very upset around her pug. Then we went to a friends house they had a duchsund who did not like the pug at all. Is there a temperament thing or could it be just our Pug that sets them off. bTW he doesn't do anything to provoke them they just don't like him!
Silentg


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

silentg said:


> Thanks Dave, I like dogs but not an expert on breeds. My DD has a pug. For some reason duchsunds do not like him at all. When we have gone to the dog park they get very upset around her pug. Then we went to a friends house they had a duchsund who did not like the pug at all. Is there a temperament thing or could it be just our Pug that sets them off. bTW he doesn't do anything to provoke them they just don't like him!
> Silentg




Pugs are great dogs. That sounds more like a crazy coincidence. Nothing in the breed is predisposed to liking or not liking another breed, even though they were originally bred to hunt badgers, so they can be pretty tenacious.  Dachshunds can also be fairly territorial, and they can develop a "pack mentality." So their group is fine, but outsiders aren't necessarily welcome. Great socialization is key.

My two are great friends, and good pets, but they don't see other people enough to understand that strangers aren't necessarily a bad thing.  They like to bark when the doorbell rings, and that sort of thing. But once the person is in the house and sitting down, both dogs are in their lap in nothing flat, licking faces and generally being a nuisance. A friendly one, but still a nuisance. 

But it's their bark that I am drawn to.  For their size, a Dachshund has quite a deep chest, and a VERY loud bark. If you can't see them, and know the dog only weighs fifteen pounds, it sounds like a dog of fifty pounds or more. Two or three out of sight indoors, barking at an intruder, will give any burglar reason to go elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2016)

Dave they are beautiful!  I'm so happy to hear they are getting along fabulously!  Thanks for sharing.

Von


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy 2016 to the Doxie boys! They are adorable. I just finished reading "Beyond Words: 
What Animals Think and Feel" and have serious dog lust right now. Highly recommend the book for any animal lover.


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2016)

My dog Sparkle, a female Bichon aged 12, loves, loves loves dachshunds. I don't know why, but they are always her best friends in the park. She will do headstands to get near a Doxie!!

I love their sweet- silly personalities. I like the longhairs best too. Your puppy is like the cutest thing I've seen. I hope you all have many, many happy years together. *Dog Power * RULES!!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

Timeshare Von said:


> Dave they are beautiful!  I'm so happy to hear they are getting along fabulously!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Von




Thanks, Von.  I'm pretty smitten.  (Can you tell? HAHAHA!)


----------



## heathpack (Jan 6, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> The wire-haired variety resembles a Schnauzer type dog, with the rough broken coat and classic bearded chin.
> 
> Dave



This is a pic of my wirehaired mini.  Her name is Sally.  Sometimes we call her Sally Goatbeard.  

She looks very sweet but she just stares us down sometimes.  Who are we to tell her what to do?!


----------



## heathpack (Jan 6, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks!  I hope you'd approve - both boys have a distinctive waistline.
> 
> Dave



A dachshund can never be too skinny.  I'm always telling clients that they want to go for the sleek racing look.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

sun&fun said:


> Happy 2016 to the Doxie boys! They are adorable. I just finished reading "Beyond Words:
> What Animals Think and Feel" and have serious dog lust right now. Highly recommend the book for any animal lover.



I'll look up the book.  Thanks!  

I know dogs definitely have emotions they express, and it's amazing how they think.  Watching how my two interact is a laugh riot. Cody loves to lay next to me on the couch, and resents when Kona gets there first. So when Cody discovers Kona has taken his place, he looks around, finds the current chew toy Kona loves, and proceeds to wrestle with it, chew on it, and throw it around.  This, of course, gets Kona's attention, and he runs over to see what's happening with "his" toy.  He takes it away from Cody, who lets it go with only a minimum struggle.  And while Kona is occupied with the toy, Cody runs over and plops down next to me, looking at me with a smug grin, as if to say, "There!  That'll teach him!"  It's a hoot, because he does it time and again.  Kona falls for it every time, and hasn't figured out he's being played. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

heathpack said:


> This is a pic of my wirehaired mini.  Her name is Sally.  Sometimes we call her Sally Goatbeard.
> 
> She looks very sweet but she just stares us down sometimes.  Who are we to tell her what to do?!



Great picture!  She's a good-looking girl.  And that "stare down" is what we call "Dachshund Mind Control."  As in "What do you MEAN you don't know exactly what I want???  Do it.  NOW!"  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

icydog said:


> My dog Sparkle, a female Bichon aged 12, loves, loves loves dachshunds. I don't know why, but they are always her best friends in the park. She will do headstands to get near a Doxie!!
> 
> I love their sweet- silly personalities. I like the longhairs best too. Your puppy is like the cutest thing I've seen. I hope you all have many, many happy years together. *Dog Power * RULES!!!!



Thanks!  I love Bichons.  Such expressive eyes. More grooming than I prefer, but they sure are pretty dogs.

For reasons I can't explain, I'm drawn more to longhairs than the other two Doxie coat types.  I like the looks of wires, but haven't spent much time with them.  And I know sweet smooth coats are out there, but it seems every one I've ever met wants to bite me. Someone once told me the origin of the coat type has something to do with personality, too.  Longhairs were due to introduction of Irish Setter blood way back when, and brought the goofiness with it.  Wirehairs are more terrier-like, so are a tougher kind of dog. Or so the rumors go. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Jan 6, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks!  I love Bichons.  Such expressive eyes. More grooming than I prefer, but they sure are pretty dogs.
> 
> For reasons I can't explain, I'm drawn more to longhairs than the other two Doxie coat types.  I like the looks of wires, but haven't spent much time with them.  And I know sweet smooth coats are out there, but it seems every one I've ever met wants to bite me. Someone once told me the origin of the coat type has something to do with personality, too.  Longhairs were due to introduction of Irish Setter blood way back when, and brought the goofiness with it.  Wirehairs are more terrier-like, so are a tougher kind of dog. Or so the rumors go.
> 
> Dave



Wirehaired dachshunds definitely have a terrier personality, they have a bit of sass to them.  Sally has actually tried to pick a fight with a swarm of bees.

All three doxie coat varieties are just great little dogs.  I definitely don't have issues with one coat type trying to bite any more than the others.  But I rarely have issues with any dachshunds at all.  Maybe it's just because I've worked with hundreds of them over the years.  We have figured out how to get along.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh and as to the grooming, I have a set of clippers and I do it myself at home.  Every now & then, I just shave her very short in all the parts where a Schnauzer is close-trimmed.  Then I tidy up the eyebrows, beard and legs with scissors.  Takes maybe 15 min every 6-8 weeks.

I have no training in dog grooming but figure if I do a hack job, the hair will grow back eventually, right?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

heathpack said:


> A dachshund can never be too skinny.  I'm always telling clients that they want to go for the sleek racing look.



For as active as my guys are I can't believe they'd have much weight to lose.  I have a quarter acre fenced yard, and they use every square foot of it. The favorite game is "Catch me., then I'll catch you!" These guys chase each other all over the place, up and down the yard, under the deck, on the deck, in the bushes, behind the trees - and just when I think they're exhausted, they reverse order, and start all over again with the other one in hot pursuit.  It wears me out just watching them. 

And don't get me started on their attempts to keep squirrels out of the yard, or those pesky birds!  It's like they were sent just to taunt them.

But in the house they're lumps.  Well, slower moving lumps, anyway.  Love to snuggle and get cuddled, with lots of chin scratches and belly rubs.  

It's a rough life for a little dog and his brother...  

Dave


----------



## Stressy (Jan 6, 2016)

Ohhhh...I like Sally too. Very pretty. I'm drawn to Wires. I think it's the beard I like  I had a mix as a child that was bearded. I have mini smooths. LOVE the no grooming part. We call them spit shine dachshunds. We do their nails at home. Where else are you going to get a cookie after nail triming? "That's a good dog!" I'd still like a b/t wire though but it might be too much energy for my Seniors. One day.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

heathpack said:


> Wirehaired dachshunds definitely have a terrier personality, they have a bit of sass to them.  Sally has actually tried to pick a fight with a swarm of bees.
> 
> All three doxie coat varieties are just great little dogs.  I definitely don't have issues with one coat type trying to bite any more than the others.  But I rarely have issues with any dachshunds at all.  Maybe it's just because I've worked with hundreds of them over the years.  We have figured out how to get along.



Bees?  Wow!  Tough girl!  

My exposure to smooth coats is admittedly limited. Because I'm more fond of the longhaireds, I think my opinion is swayed a little. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 6, 2016)

heathpack said:


> Oh and as to the grooming, I have a set of clippers and I do it myself at home.  Every now & then, I just shave her very short in all the parts where a Schnauzer is close-trimmed.  Then I tidy up the eyebrows, beard and legs with scissors.  Takes maybe 15 min every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> I have no training in dog grooming but figure if I do a hack job, the hair will grow back eventually, right?



Yes indeed!  And I'll bet Sally looks very smart with a haircut like that.  My guys are pretty easily kept, except for the tail.  Cody's tail drags the ground when it's fully grown out, so we have to trim it.  Kona is just growing into his longer coat, so we'll see what he ends up with.

The best thing about them is that I had both of them neutered.  I don't need the aggravation that goes with an intact Dachshund.  Talk about tenacious! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2016)

It's been a few months, but I wanted to share an updated picture of my boys Cody and Kona, the McPaddlefeet brothers.  Cody turned three on September 1st, and Kona is 18 months old now.  Time sure flies!

Their newest occupation is playing with Kai, the Snowshoe Siamese kitten we adopted about a month ago.  At first I was concerned they'd be too rough on the kitten, but Kai is nobody's chew toy - he keeps the dogs firmly in their place, and is training them to be his personal toy.  The three of them are getting along great. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2016)

And here's Kai. He's about five months old. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Sep 5, 2016)

That is a good looking bunch!

Beautiful blue eyes on Kai.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2016)

heathpack said:


> That is a good looking bunch!
> 
> Beautiful blue eyes on Kai.




Thanks! They make a fine trio. 

We had two cats we'd adopted back in 2002, a brother and sister kitten pair who had claimed us during a spontaneous local pet rescue adoption visit.  We gave them a fine life for thirteen years, but sadly, they passed within a month of each other last year, shortly after Kona came to be with us.  (One had a severe stroke and had to be put to sleep, and the other had an undiagnosed thyroid condition that left us no choice but to put her down, too.  Very tough time for us.)

We waited over a year, till we were sure it was time to adopt a new kitten, and then the hunt began.  We discovered Kai at a cat rescue group in Seattle, when he was posted on their website. (We're both firm believers in adopting rescue animals, and in spay/neuter programs.  All three of our animals are neutered.) 

We drove the 75 miles to Seattle early on a Saturday morning, and stood first in line for more than two hours at the rescue group's doorway, waiting till they opened for adoptions.  During the wait, Kai repeatedly came to the screen door and made friends with us through the screen.  When they opened for adoptions, we had first pick - he was our only choice, and we adopted him.  The dozen people behind us in line were a bit upset, since they'd come for him as well, but we knew Kai would be the first kitten adopted that day.  And we knew he was meant to be ours.  

He's an amazing kitten, extremely self-confident and interactive, and we couldn't be happier.  Cody and Kona were a bit unsure of everything for the first several days, but once they figured out the cat wasn't leaving, they settled down, and now everybody is good friends with everybody else.  It's a good thing. If the forces of nature come together, I hope I may be able to get a decent picture of them sleeping in a heap sometime. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 6, 2016)

Dave, I'm so impressed with your support of adopting pets--and so glad to see how well your new kitten thrives, along with Cody & Kona.  

A friend of mine recently adopted a cat who had been abused and deserted, with a fishing hook through one paw, plus had to have a rear leg amputated.  They still adopted her and she gets along well (after an 'ahem' breaking-in period) with the other cat.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Dave, I'm so impressed with your support of adopting pets--and so glad to see how well your new kitten thrives, along with Cody & Kona.
> 
> A friend of mine recently adopted a cat who had been abused and deserted, with a fishing hook through one paw, plus had to have a rear leg amputated.  They still adopted her and she gets along well (after an 'ahem' breaking-in period) with the other cat.




Thank you. I know so many animals go unwanted, and so many thousands are destroyed every year, I see this as doing my part to help keep things under control.  Kai's mother was a feral cat in Eastern Washington. She gave birth to her litter in the chicken coop of the woman who ultimately took them in and fostered them, and then turned them over to the Seattle rescue group.  Mom and (I think five) kittens have all been adopted, after being spayed or neutered. If they had gone on as feral cats, who knows how many more kittens they would have produced.  It's definitely an epidemic.

Cody and Kona were purchased from a specific breeder I know.  She breeds one litter per year, specifically for select pet homes, and has a waiting list a mile long.  I chose to go that route because I knew I wanted another mini Dachshund, but found none available for adoption in my local shelters.  Because I had older adult cats at the time, I also felt a puppy would be easier to train than a rescue adult dog with an uncertain background. It worked out fine.

But I'm done adopting for now.  Three is plenty in my household.  It's like having small, unruly children again.  

Dave


----------



## VegasBella (Sep 10, 2016)

We recently adopted two kittens. Brothers. This way they play together and don't bother our other pets so much with kitten antics. And we got s "discount" for taking two 

We've thought about getting kittens for almost two years, when my oldest cat passed away. The time and thought put into the decision made everything so much easier. It felt like we were really really ready for them. Whereas most of our other pet adoptions were surprises - for example, my little terrier we found running loose and ended up adopting after tracking down an owner who said he hated the dog and was going to bring him to the pound because he kept getting out of the yard. 

Anyway, petfinder.com is a great resource for anyone looking for a pet.


----------



## heathpack (May 10, 2017)

Dave,

Von's thread about Heidi's passing reminds me...

Three years after our old man dachshund died, we are finally thinking of getting another one.  We have a wirehaired mini doxie who is now 12.  Recently, I found a chihuahua sleeping on my front porch.  We found her home but in the two days that we had her, Sally our little doxie was beside herself happy.  Just desperately wanted to play but the chihuahua was too scared.  Made us think it's time for another.

A few weeks ago, we went to a dog show and met some older doxies plus a puppy.  The puppy was the clear winner, what a sweetie!  She's going to come visit on Sat and if everyone's happy and getting along, we'll get the pup in June (we have a trip planned late May).

Her name is Phoenix:  



To remind you, this is Sally:


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2017)

Cool! A 'new dog' home is a happy home. Enjoy.


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2017)

heathpack said:


> Dave,
> 
> Von's thread about Heidi's passing reminds me...
> 
> ...



Oh, how gorgeous!  Puppies are so much fun.  Doxie puppies are a special struggle, as you know. Hopefully Sally will teach Phoenix good behavior, and not the other way around!  

I don't know if I've shared this image here, full sized. (My avatar) This is my three fur kids about six months ago.  Cody is now almost four, Kona is two, and Kai is a year old.  They're all best buddies. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (May 11, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Oh, how gorgeous!  Puppies are so much fun.  Doxie puppies are a special struggle, as you know. Hopefully Sally will teach Phoenix good behavior, and not the other way around!
> 
> I don't know if I've shared this image here, full sized. (My avatar) This is my three fur kids about six months ago.  Cody is now almost four, Kona is two, and Kai is a year old.  They're all best buddies.
> 
> Dave



The Three Amigos.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2017)

This was my puppy, 21 year ago, and she had been gone 6 years now.  But her puppy pic is just too cute.  She was all ears.


----------



## silentg (May 11, 2017)

Cute puppy


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2017)

Seems time flies when you live with an amazing doggie.  Compare these images.  Cody has become such an amazing dog.  
He'll be four years old (already!) on September 1st. Seems just yesterday he was the eight week old puppy in the second picture.  Love this rascal.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 15, 2017)

He is so cute and I like his colors on his face.  I have no idea if that is supposed to be good or bad but it is the personality of a dog that counts, IMO.  You have a lovely family of furry kids or loyal friends.

Even cats can be loyal too and would meet my husband at the door sometimes too when he arrived but our little dog would never fail to sit there and be waiting for him.  She either knew exactly what time it was or she could hear the old diesel rattling on the road far away and long before I could hear him pulling up the driveway.  I love these old memories and you bring them back to me by showing your pictures of your sweet dog.

Thanks for posting your pictures again.  Pets are so much joy to have around.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 15, 2017)

heathpack said:


> Dave,
> 
> Von's thread about Heidi's passing reminds me...
> 
> ...


Heathpack, your photos are gone but will come back after an update but how did the story end?  Did you adopt the puppy to play with your other dog?


----------



## Patri (Jul 15, 2017)

Cody's short front legs are so funny. But he looks like a great dog.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2017)

Patri said:


> Cody's short front legs are so funny. But he looks like a great dog.



He's a Dachshund, so the short legs are part of the package. What amazes me is how quick he is on those short little legs.  He's a FAST runner. His brother Kona (the black dog in my avatar) is also fast, but Cody is faster. I've learned not to try and chase them - they like it, and it only wears me out. LOL!

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Jul 18, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> Heathpack, your photos are gone but will come back after an update but how did the story end?  Did you adopt the puppy to play with your other dog?



Yes, we got Phoenix just over a month ago.  All my photos are held hostage by Photobucket (no more free photo hosting), I'll try to post some pics through Flickr when I get a chance.

She is a sweetie pie, very good girl.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 19, 2017)

Puppy pics!  The older dog is Sally, she is honey-colored.  The puppy is Phoenix, she is darker with tan eyebrows.  They are both wirehaired mini dachshunds.




Phoenix schnozz by Elbow&amp;Foot, on Flickr




Phoenix and sally by Elbow&amp;Foot, on Flickr




phoenix belly rubs by Elbow&amp;Foot, on Flickr




phoenix new toy by Elbow&amp;Foot, on Flickr


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for showing them and they will have so much fun together and it will keep Sally active longer.  Both are so cute.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2017)

It's great when the pets and their parents 'love' each other. Both sides gain much more with each as a partner.

Cute puppy-dog.


----------



## Stressy (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh good grief. More adorable dachshunds. I really like the wires...but grooming. I haven't groomed a dog in 15 years. I have 2 senior smooths right now. I like to say we just "spit shine" them. Nails are another story...but a quick bath and towel dry and they are done.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2017)

Stressy said:


> Oh good grief. More adorable dachshunds. I really like the wires...but grooming. I haven't groomed a dog in 15 years. I have 2 senior smooths right now. I like to say we just "spit shine" them. Nails are another story...but a quick bath and towel dry and they are done.



I've taken to keeping my boys well trimmed, (almost shaved), except for a bit of longer growth on tail and ears.  Their coats aren't great, but they grow like crazy in the places they do have longer hair.  Kona, especially, is a messy longhair - he has cowlicks in several places, and his coat is THICK. Considering these guys are about 15 pounds each, the extra hair is plenty to clean up.  The groomer I use keeps them trimmed down very close on the body.  The boys seem much happier not to have to contend with all the hair, especially at this time of year.

Heathpack - I love your new kiddo. So cute!

Dave


----------



## silentg (Jul 20, 2017)

Cute Cody


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 20, 2017)

Chorkie!


----------

